# gia inizio male

## th71

salve a tutti , sono un utente windows e da tempo mi incuriosisce conoscere una distribuzione linux , anche da come ne parla chi gia la usa

il fatto è che non so nulla di informatica e all'inglese devo essere antipatico

sto provando la distribuzione live allegata a linux pro e sembra proprio bella completa veloce e leggera ma in inglese

c'è un modo per vedere tutto in italiano anche dalla live o devo installarla o addirittura non c'è modo?

grazie in anticipo da Cristiano

----------

## lavish

In che senso avere tutto in italiano dalla live?

La documentazione per installare gentoo è tradotta in molte lingue fra cui l'italiano appunto ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/ ), mentre quando andrai a installare il sistema potrai localizzare i tuoi programmi aiutandoti con questo thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829.html

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che si riferisca alla rr4 di lxnay.

cmq dovresti controllare nel pannello di controllo di kde.

----------

## Cazzantonio

P.S.

cambia titolo al thread (edita il tuo post e cambiane il titolo) in qualcosa di più significativo.... quello attuale significa poco o nulla

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che si riferisca alla rr4 di lxnay.
> 
> cmq dovresti controllare nel pannello di controllo di kde.

 

Non mi pare... e poi che c'entra kde scusa...   :Shocked: 

Lui vuole installare la distribuzione e te gli parli già di usare applicazioni del sistema già installato? (ammesso che decida di mettere kde poi...)

----------

## fbcyborg

beh, cmq il consiglio che gli darei sarebbe quello di cimentarsi con una distribuzione di facile installazione/gestione come fedora. Facile almeno rispetto a molte altre.

Probabilmente ha provato qualcosa di simile a knoppix, il quale mi sembra che abbia kde solo in inglese!

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so, è una live basata su gentoo e fatta da un utente di italiano di questo forum. cmq questo è il link di discussione sulla live. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216214-highlight-.html

----------

## otaku

 *th71 wrote:*   

> il fatto è che non so nulla di informatica e all'inglese devo essere antipatico

 

L'unica credo sia imparare qualcosa su entrambi  :Wink:  anche perché sono strettamente collegati (la documentazione più aggiornata è sempre inglese), basta solo la volontà di conoscere... non dovrebbe servire altro.

per il resto poi decidi tu

ciao

----------

## th71

grazie mille a tutti , ho trovato molti punti di partenza da cui iniziare a documentarmi grazie ai vostri consigli e con calma provero

il tempo è poco e la pigrizia è tanta purtroppo

P.S: la distribuzione che ho provato è proprio la rr4 ma prima di installarne una vorrei provarne in live cd : non vorrei accorgermi , dopo aver installato , che sia ben oltre la mia portata

grazie ancora a tutti della disponibilita' e della cortesia , spero di farmi risentire presto con risultati soddisfacenti da parte mia ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non so, è una live basata su gentoo e fatta da un utente di italiano di questo forum. cmq questo è il link di discussione sulla live. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216214-highlight-.html

 

Credo che il posto migliore per fare domande specifiche sulla RR4 sia il forum italiano su lxnaydesign  :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

Per iniziare ad usare linux NON servono prerequisiti. Linux è il punto di partenza per chi vuole imparare SERIAMENTE l'informatica. Benvenuto. Se vuoi un consiglio....abbi pazienza!! all'inizio non ci capirai niente (ti parlo per esperienza) ma con i miliardi di terabyte di documentazione non faticherai ad imparare!! ti accorgerai che dietro il nome linux c'è un'universo intero di personalizzazioni e scelte....entrambe mancanti gravemente con windows. Welcome...to the real tux world!!  :Very Happy: 

Ps: parla ai tuoi amici di linux, parlane ad i tuoi parenti, passa la tradizione e spargi la voce. Converti la gente e così avremo finalmente la maggioranza su bill.

----------

## th71

prometto che ci mettero' impegno e pazienza (dopo la famiglia ovviamente) .

anzi quello che mi ha aiutato a non scoraggiarmi è proprio la vostra voglia di aiutare , che avete dimostrato vista anche la partecipazione molto cordiale e pronta , chi come me non ci capisce nulla 

a quanto ho capito la passione che c'è nella comunita di linux puo diventare contaggiosa   :Smile: 

di nuovo grazie da Cristiano

----------

## th71

allora la rr4 ho capito come vederla in italiano , ma come faccio a collegare l'adsl?

ho provato come descritto da win magazine con la mepis ma mi dice che non esiste tale comando il kdsl

----------

## lavish

 *th71 wrote:*   

> allora la rr4 ho capito come vederla in italiano , ma come faccio a collegare l'adsl?
> 
> ho provato come descritto da win magazine con la mepis ma mi dice che non esiste tale comando il kdsl

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che il posto migliore per fare domande specifiche sulla RR4 sia il forum italiano su lxnaydesign 

 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La documentazione per installare gentoo è tradotta in molte lingue fra cui l'italiano appunto ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/ )

 

Direi che ciò può bastare...  :Razz: 

Lascia perdere ciò che viene detto da win magazine e affidati alla doc ufficiale, ti troverai molto meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

> Lascia perdere ciò che viene detto da win magazine e affidati alla doc ufficiale, ti troverai molto meglio

 

QUOTO  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *th71 wrote:*   

> allora la rr4 ho capito come vederla in italiano , ma come faccio a collegare l'adsl?

 

Prima di tutto bisogna sapere che modem hai ethernet o usb? se usb di che marca?

----------

## th71

"alice gate modulo base by pirelli e sistemi telecom " cosi c'è scritto nel retro ed è collegato ad ethernet

----------

## jubushi

sinceramente per i modem eternet non ho mai avuto problemi. indistintamente dalla marca. Prova 

```
#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

e posta l'output. E' un router? Ha un'interfaccia di configurazione via http ? prova sul tuo browser l'url 

```
192.168.1.1
```

facci sapere

----------

